# How to deal with regurgitation?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Having watched a few videos of dogs with reflux, I don't that is the problem after all. And perhaps it is more vomiting than regurgitation - she gobbles a meal, gets increasingly uncomfortable, eats grass, and 20 - 120 minutes later is all better! I think I had better stock up on chicken and rice...


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you tried feeding really big things that she has to chew and can't bolt? Like whole leg quarters, stuff like that? For gulpers, you feed bigger, not smaller. Tiny pieces sure isn't going to slow her down. Also keep an eye on the bone content and make sure she doesn't have a belly full of bone. For the kibble part, you could get a slow feed bowl. I had a cat who did the scarf and barf thing, and a slow feed bowl solved the problem.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You know, I have been thinking about this since first reading it earlier in the morning, and am thinking maybe you do want to give Poppy cooked chicken and rice for a bit. If this keeps up, I would have her seen and find out if there is a way to get a look inside her tummy and digestive tract. Maybe ultrasound?

If it keeps up with the chicken, maybe try to eliminate chicken from her diet and give a different protein to see if she has become allergic or sensitized to poultry?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Often when Mia vomits, it's because she's eaten too quickly. Larger pieces and no ground food is my solution.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Have you tried stuffing her food in a Kong, or a toy to slow down her eating? Noelle eats exclusively from toys to keep her from bolting food.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I am sorry Poppy is having digestive problems. I don't have much advice other than to agree that slowing her down sounds like something to try, maybe three or four smaller meals so she isn't too hungry to go slow in addition to the other clever ideas offered above.

I hope you get a good handle on it very soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The bland diet seems to help, as does soft minced food. I did try big chunks a while back but she swallowed a whole meal in one gulp, with the inevitable consequences! She is a toy, so a few ounces makes a large meal, and although technically I know I could let her eat some and then put the rest away for later, that just encourages her to gobble as much as possible as quickly as possible. Thanks for your ideas folks - I shall certainly watch the bone content, as I think that may well be part of the problem, and try putting half of each meal into a Kong - or giving her just a little at a time (I tried that yesterday - her horror at being presented with a bowl with only a teaspoonful of food in it had to be seen to be believed!).


----------

